# Caesar chorus help!



## kalebk2204 (Feb 16, 2021)

Just finished my Caesar build and the chorus sound is distorted. The more you turn up the blend knob the more distortion there is. Any ideas where to start looking for issues?


----------



## Dan0h (Feb 16, 2021)

kalebk2204 said:


> Just finished my Caesar build and the chorus sound is distorted. The more you turn up the blend knob the more distortion there is. Any ideas where to start looking for issues?


Have you adjusted the internal trim? There is a sweet spot.


----------



## kalebk2204 (Feb 16, 2021)

Dan0h said:


> Have you adjusted the internal trim? There is a sweet spot.


I knew I forgot something. No I haven't. Any tips on how to set it. I didn't see anything in the build documents about it. Thanks for helping out this newb


----------



## Dan0h (Feb 16, 2021)

kalebk2204 said:


> I knew I forgot something. No I haven't. Any tips on how to set it. I didn't see anything in the build documents about it. Thanks for helping out this newb


You just twist it until you find the sweet spot. It’s wasn’t very big on mine, you will know when you find it.


----------



## kalebk2204 (Feb 17, 2021)

Dan0h said:


> You just twist it until you find the sweet spot. It’s wasn’t very big on mine, you will know when you find it.


Thanks for your help. I got it set and sounds great!


----------

